# I can't activate FA, with right click.



## Richardnob (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello.

I'm coding with E-Sys 3.22 and psdzdata 49.1, after doing all the steps, connect, read, etc. .., when I get to step right click ACTIVATE FA, do not let me, do not turn green, and I get a message "Please activate an FA first [G008]"

Any suggestions on this?

Regards


----------



## Richardnob (Apr 1, 2013)

Topic solucionated.

Regards.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

For anyone else that runs into this I also had this problem this evening. I think I got to this by saving the FA list locally and then trying to use this when coding the car.

The solution was to just re-read from the car and then try activating the FA again. Worked fine afterwards.


----------



## lebcardiag (Mar 16, 2013)

Same here 
I tried to activate FA nothing happened and No Green Active


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

After you read VO, right click activate FA before you read VCM

I had this issue previously and solved it in this way


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oddly, in @lebcardiag's case, the issue is that if you Read FA, and then hit Save, and then try and activate it, it wont work. Once you hit save, it can't be activated unless you go into the FA-Editor, make a change to FA, and reload it in coding module. So, just Read and Activate without saving it.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I've seen this happen with an older PSdZ on a car with newer I-Step. No error, just won't activate.


----------



## Ababians (Feb 18, 2016)

I also have a problem with activating FA. Previously I had trouble in modifying VO changing 6wa by 6wb. Obtained the error 72 saying that there is no salapa 6wb in FA FP. Try changing the production date and it also failed. A friend finally managed to add 6wb and modify the vo with esys 3.27 and 63.4 full he told me. But now I can not activate FA and do FDL coding. My car is in step F20 11 530 and therefore I get off the cloud psdzdata 63.3 full and 64.4 lite with esys 3.27, but I can not activate FA. That may be failing before not being able to modify VO and now once it is modified it can not activate FA. I appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ababians said:


> I also have a problem with activating FA. Previously I had trouble in modifying VO changing 6wa by 6wb. Obtained the error 72 saying that there is no salapa 6wb in FA FP. Try changing the production date and it also failed. A friend finally managed to add 6wb and modify the vo with esys 3.27 and 63.4 full he told me. But now I can not activate FA and do FDL coding. My car is in step F20 11 530 and therefore I get off the cloud psdzdata 63.3 full and 64.4 lite with esys 3.27, but I can not activate FA. That may be failing before not being able to modify VO and now once it is modified it can not activate FA. I appreciate your help. Thank you.


You Saved FA, but after did not bring FA into Editor, It is a bug in E-Sys. Close E-Sys, Reopen E-Sys, Read FA and Activate FA (without Saving it).


----------



## Ababians (Feb 18, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You Saved FA, but after did not bring FA into Editor, It is a bug in E-Sys. Close E-Sys, Reopen E-Sys, Read FA and Activate FA (without Saving it).


Thank you again Shawn for your fast answer. The problema was solved when I use esys 3.28 with the new launcher from tokenmaster. Now I can read and actívate FA. Thank you guys.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ababians said:


> Thank you again Shawn for your fast answer. The problema was solved when I use esys 3.28 with the new launcher from tokenmaster. Now I can read and actívate FA. Thank you guys.


That may be the case, but it is only because after you updated you Read FA and Activated FA without Saving it first as I wrote. Updating to those versions in and of itself has no bearing on it.


----------



## AnotherN55 (Feb 18, 2021)

Sorry for bringing up a dead thread but this issue is really starting to get to me-

I am using E-SYS 3.27 & Loader 2.8.2, everything loads up fine from the loader but when I read the FA from the car and then try to active FA afterwards it just stays in this infinte progress loop. I am getting no error messages either. When I am load the same 3.27 E-SYS by itself without the loader it activates it right away. Is there something I am doing wrong in the loader? I have tried versions 2.8.1&.2 As well as E-SYS versions 3.27, 28, and 30 with no luck.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AnotherN55 said:


> Sorry for bringing up a dead thread but this issue is really starting to get to me-
> 
> I am using E-SYS 3.27 & Loader 2.8.2, everything loads up fine from the loader but when I read the FA from the car and then try to active FA afterwards it just stays in this infinte progress loop. I am getting no error messages either. When I am load the same 3.27 E-SYS by itself without the loader it activates it right away. Is there something I am doing wrong in the loader? I have tried versions 2.8.1&.2 As well as E-SYS versions 3.27, 28, and 30 with no luck.


Try running Launcher with Admin rights.


----------



## AnotherN55 (Feb 18, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try running Launcher with Admin rights.


I did run it with admin rights, is there any other solution?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AnotherN55 said:


> I did run it with admin rights, is there any other solution?


Try different memory setting in Launcher.


----------



## AnotherN55 (Feb 18, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try different memory setting in Launcher.


Thanks, ill give it shot later today.


----------



## bimmers-socal (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks for the idea Shawn. I set memory to "medium" and I think that did it for me.

This may be related or not but I was also getting a .dll error loading Esys 3.27.1 (it still loaded but I got "infinite" activate FA status bar) with loader 2.8.2 on Win10. I found the fix on another site





E-Sys Launcher Error (SOLUTION FOUND AND ATTACHED)


After installing esys from MobileBmwCoding s thread i keep getting an error shown below from the esys launcher pro. i followed all steps carefully and i am using the PSdZ full files. the error didnt a




www.bimmerscene.com




Make sure to install both x86 and x64 files

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmers-socal said:


> Thanks for the idea Shawn. I set memory to "medium" and I think that did it for me.
> 
> This may be related or not but I was also getting a .dll error loading Esys 3.27.1 (it still loaded but I got "infinite" activate FA status bar) with loader 2.8.2 on Win10. I found the fix on another site
> 
> ...


Yes, that's a separate issue, but Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio must be installed, else you will have "_Loading: E-Sys Launcher PSdZ API Module Failed!_"


----------



## GarrisonD (Aug 3, 2021)

AnotherN55 said:


> Sorry for bringing up a dead thread but this issue is really starting to get to me-
> 
> I am using E-SYS 3.27 & Loader 2.8.2, everything loads up fine from the loader but when I read the FA from the car and then try to active FA afterwards it just stays in this infinte progress loop. I am getting no error messages either. When I am load the same 3.27 E-SYS by itself without the loader it activates it right away. Is there something I am doing wrong in the loader? I have tried versions 2.8.1&.2 As well as E-SYS versions 3.27, 28, and 30 with no luck.


Faced the same issue today  Did you manage it?


----------



## GarrisonD (Aug 3, 2021)

Here is the solution for me: don't use the `Advanced optimization` feature at least for the version of launcher you see on the screenshot


----------

